# Logon User Interface DLL Msgina.dll failed to load



## fluffthetuff (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all,

My friend was running windows XP sp2 and had a lot of spy ware on it. I was using ad aware to help get rid of it and received a blue screen that restarted the computer. Upon reboot I received the error message "Logon User Interface DLL Msgina.dll failed to load." This is followed by only one prompt which is to restart. I have booted into Recovery Console and recopied the file MSGina.dll along with three others (winlogon.exe, shell32.dll, shlwapi.dll) off of the windows CD (after moving the old ones out), but I am still receiving the same error message. My friend is hosed unless I can get some of the data off that hard drive so I don’t want to just reformat. Just wondering if you guys/girls can think of anything I haven’t thought of to fix it. If you don’t know of a way to fix it, is there at least a way of getting data off the hard drive when moving the hard drive to another machine is not an option?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Did you follow all the steps listed here?

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windows2000serv/maintain/security/msgina.mspx


----------



## fluffthetuff (Apr 3, 2007)

I read skirmishes to see what msgina was. Though i have done the part in the begining about remove, replacing, and renaming; most of the other stuff in that article revolves around registry keys. Which i belive i dont have access to in Recovery Console. I'll try reading all the way through the link this time and see if there is anything else, thank you!


----------

